# Best Heaters for 125/130 gallon Aquarium



## bookish (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, I've checked the product reviews but they aren't that helpful. I have two large cichlid aquariums 125/130 gallons that each have two heaters each (in case one fails). 
Right now I have one tank set up with 300 watt Aqueon Pros which are nice because they aren't glass and won't shatter. The other tank has a Eheim Jager 300 watt and I need one more so that i know the tank is covered. I'm more concerned with quality than price. Thanks.


----------



## daver.r (Oct 27, 2012)

Submersible is the best for obvious reasons.. I'v always liked the eheims but i went window shopping on your behalf and came across a highly rated brand.
Link removed but it is an Azoo Titanium heater.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have had god luck with Hagen Elites and Via Aqua. Via Aqua makes a titanium unit at a pretty good price too. I have the glass version tho and it works well.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I've only had heaters that aren't eheims break.


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

I have Hydor Theos in my 20gL and 10g. Eheim Jager in my larger tanks. I prefer the Jager's, as I've never had a problem with one. I'm satisfied with both brands.

Either way, I would advise you to get two heaters, and not one. If you only have one, and it sticks, you have boiled fish.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

royrusso said:


> I have Hydor Theos in my 20gL and 10g. Eheim Jager in my larger tanks. I prefer the Jager's, as I've never had a problem with one. I'm satisfied with both brands.
> 
> Either way, I would advise you to get two heaters, and not one. If you only have one, and it sticks, you have boiled fish.


I'm all for two heaters also, but how would having two help if one sticks? I thought you had two so that the tank is more evenly heated and both don't have to work as hard.


----------



## royrusso (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, I should've elaborated, I meant: two heaters of lesser wattage. Instead of using one 300W, you should instead use two 150W. If one 300W sticks, the water will hit ~90F. When using two: If one of the 150W sticks, the other will shut off and there is no risk of cooking the fish - as the stuck heater wont be able to heat a large volume of water to dangerous temps.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

royrusso said:


> Sorry, I should've elaborated, I meant: two heaters of lesser wattage. Instead of using one 300W, you should instead use two 150W. If one 300W sticks, the water will hit ~90F. When using two: If one of the 150W sticks, the other will shut off and there is no risk of cooking the fish - as the stuck heater wont be able to heat a large volume of water to dangerous temps.


I love my aqueon pro heaters. If you have really good water circulation I would probably go with a single 250w.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

royrusso said:


> Sorry, I should've elaborated, I meant: two heaters of lesser wattage. Instead of using one 300W, you should instead use two 150W. If one 300W sticks, the water will hit ~90F. When using two: If one of the 150W sticks, the other will shut off and there is no risk of cooking the fish - as the stuck heater wont be able to heat a large volume of water to dangerous temps.


Makes sense!


----------

